# I locked my bike...



## Masood

What verb would you use for lock in Spain in this sentence?

*I locked my bike against the lamppost.* (i.e. I used a bike lock, e.g. a D-lock)

_Cerré mi bici contra la farola. [?]
Cerré con llave mi bici contra la farola. [?]_

Muchas gracias


----------



## Agró

_*Até *la bici a la farola.
_
Existe el verbo "candar", que se usa en algunas zonas, pero no me parece que sea algo muy común.


----------



## gengo

Agró said:


> _*Até *la bici a la farola._


Very interesting.  I never would have thought to use that verb.  Do you know if that is also used in Latin America?
_
_


> Existe el verbo "candar", que se usa en algunas zonas, pero no me parece que sea algo muy común.



Would you use candar to mean "to padlock" (cerrar con candado)?  (BTW, one of my favorite Spanish words is candado in the meaning of a type of beard.  Very clever, in my opinion.)


----------



## kaoruca

It's difficult to say both things in few words (I mean, "locked" and "against the lamppost"). If you say "atar", it doesn't necessarily convey "locked". If you say "locked" you don't usually say against what you've done it. Maybe "encadenar" can be used here in the sense of "lock" ("Encadené la bici a la farola").

"Le puse el candado a la bici" (locked)
"Dejé la bici encadenada a la farola". Maybe this one is the best option...


----------



## Elcanario

Yo nunca he usado _atar_, siempre _candar_. Si alguien me dice que _ató la bici a una farola_ me dejaría pensando, ¿con qué?¿con una cuerda?
Un saludo


----------



## Masood

kaoruca said:


> "Dejé la bici encadenada a la farola". Maybe this one is the best option...


Pero en mi caso, la cerradura no es una cadena. Es un D-lock.


----------



## kaoruca

Masood said:


> Pero en mi caso, la cerradura no es una cadena. Es un D-lock.



Lo sé, pero sería una forma de decir "secure". Los candados de bici solían ser una cadena cerrada con un candado (lock). La cadena se ponía alrededor de algo (como una farola) y se cerraba con el candado.
Y muchas veces volvías y sólo estaban la cadena y el candado


----------



## gengo

Masood said:


> Pero en mi caso, la cerradura no es una cadena. Es un D-lock.



In AmEn we call this a U-lock (although I admit that your version is more logical).  Colloquially, we call it a Kryptonite lock, after the maker that popularized the product.  Much like we call all facial tissues Kleenex.

Here is a website that gives you a variety of Spanish translations for this type of lock.


----------



## Masood

kaoruca said:


> Lo sé, pero sería una forma de decir "secure". Los candados de bici solían ser una cadena cerrada con un candado (lock). La cadena se ponía alrededor de algo (como una farola) y se cerraba con el candado.
> Y muchas veces volvías y sólo estaban la cadena y el candado


En mi caso, no hace falta la cadena. Me refiero a algo así
http://road.cc/sites/default/files/styles/main_width/public/images/News/Locked bicycle (copyright Simon MacMichael).JPG?itok=07TavZek


----------



## dexterciyo

Yo también habría dicho "encadenar", aunque no se trate específicamente de cadenas. Si no, algo más genérico como "asegurar".


----------



## kaoruca

Masood said:


> En mi caso, no hace falta la cadena. Me refiero a algo así
> http://road.cc/sites/default/files/styles/main_width/public/images/News/Locked bicycle (copyright Simon MacMichael).JPG?itok=07TavZek



Lo sé, pero no conozco ningún verbo para eso (nunca he oído ni usado "candar"). Ni mucho menos, para ese tipo de candado en particular. Si escuchase "Dejé/He dejado la bici encadenada a una farola", entendería que aseguraste la bici a una farola para que no te la robasen. No tiene por qué ser una cadena


----------



## Masood

kaoruca said:


> Lo sé, pero no conozco ningún verbo para eso (nunca he oído ni usado "candar"). Ni mucho menos, para ese tipo de candado en particular. Si escuchase "Dejé/He dejado la bici encadenada a una farola", entendería que aseguraste la bici a una farola para que no te la robasen.* No tiene por qué ser una cadena*


I don't understand this bit.


----------



## Masood

dexterciyo said:


> Yo también habría dicho "encadenar", aunque no se trate específicamente de cadenas. Si no, *algo más genérico* como "asegurar".


¿Qué tal _sujetar_?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo pienso que diría "le puse el candado a la bici".


----------



## kaoruca

Masood said:


> I don't understand this bit.



Que, aunque digas "encadenar", el instrumento que usas para asegurarla a la farola no tiene que ser una cadena, puede ser otra cosa.


----------



## Amapolas

Gengo, 'atar' se usa en la Argentina: "até la bici con la cadena". También diríamos "agarré la bici con la cadena", o la frase que sugirió Aldonza: "le puse el candado a la bici", "le puse la cadena a la bici". 

Pero, por ejemplo, no decimos "encadenar la bici" muy a menudo, ni tampoco "sujetar". "Candar" no lo conocía.


----------



## kaoruca

Amapolas said:


> Gengo, 'atar' se usa en la Argentina: "até la bici con la cadena". También diríamos "agarré la bici con la cadena", o la frase que sugirió Aldonza: "le puse el candado a la bici", "le puse la cadena a la bici".
> 
> Pero, por ejemplo, no decimos "encadenar la bici" muy a menudo, ni tampoco "sujetar". "Candar" no lo conocía.



Estoy de acuerdo. Como he dicho mucho más arriba, es difícil decir ambas cosas (con el candado y a la farola). Creo que "Le puse el candado a la bici" sería la más idónea, pero estamos intentando buscar la expresión más idiomática para decir ambas cosas: que estaba con el candado y que la había "atado" a la farola.
A mí no se me ha ocurrido otra cosa.


----------



## catrina

Hola,
Ya sé que seguro esto es para España, pero acabo de encontrar un sitio de Ulocks que dice 'encadenar la bici'


----------



## Masood

kaoruca said:


> Que, aunque digas "encadenar", el instrumento que usas para asegurarla a la farola no tiene que ser una cadena, puede ser otra cosa.


Ah. so "*No tiene por qué ser una cadena*" means "It doesn't have to be a chain". Is that right?


----------



## Masood

Amapolas said:


> Gengo, 'atar' se usa en la Argentina


A juzgar por la respuesta de Agró, en España también.


----------



## kaoruca

Masood said:


> Ah. so "*No tiene por qué ser una cadena*" means "It doesn't have to be a chain". Is that right?



Yes, you're right. I should have used English instead. Sorry.


----------



## chamyto

Candé mi bici a la farola está bien.


----------



## Masood

kaoruca said:


> Yes, you're right. I should have used English instead. Sorry.


Could you have said "*No tiene que ser una cadena*" or is that wrong?


----------



## kaoruca

Masood said:


> Could you have said "*No tiene que ser una cadena*" or is that wrong?



Yes. It's another way to say it. There is no reason (no tiene por qué)


----------



## Amapolas

Masood said:


> A juzgar por la respuesta de Agró, en España también.


Correcto. Solo que Gengo preguntó si en América también se usaba.


----------



## dexterciyo

chamyto said:


> Candé mi bici a la farola está bien.



No es muy común en toda España, me parece a mí. Aunque se entendería. Supongo que por esto:



> 1. tr. *Ast., Pal. y Sal.** cerrar (‖ asegurar con cerradura u otro instrumento).



*Asturias, Palencia y Salamanca. (?)


----------



## Elixabete

My children " candan la bici a una farola" when they go to the swimming pool.I believe it's quite widespread in Spain, and it doesn't matter what type of device you are using.


----------



## Masood

I use _encadenar _the other day with my friend from Asturias the other day.
He seemed to understand!


----------



## Mr.Dent

Elixabete said:


> My children " candan la bici a una farola" when they go to the swimming pool.I believe it's quite widespread in Spain, and it doesn't matter what type of device you are using.


It's more or less  the equivalent in English of saying hang up the phone; it doesn't matter whether you actually have to hang your phone up, or just touch a button on a screen.


----------



## efra13

In Mexico I think we would say: "Amarré la bici a la lámpara/al poste" o "Encadené la bici a la lámpara/al poste"


----------



## Elixabete

Of course your friend from Asturias understood you, so would you, if I told you that I've chained my bike to a lamppost.You would understand that I've used an actual chain and a padlock, which is not strange.Yet you have used "locked" in English, which can be used irrespective of the system you use to secure your bike, in my Spanish that's "candar".


----------



## Amapolas

Back to the original post, and bearing in mind all the replies given along the thread, I believe none of us - on either side of the pond - would say 'cerrar la bici' or 'cerrar la bici con llave'. Though, if you said it, it would be understood, of course.


----------



## Masood

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
Cheers


----------

